# Sticky  Another phishing scam.



## GaryF

Please note that someone is sending a notification of a PM you (supposedly) have received. The email is sent through a fake email address: and the link provided leads you to a fake website: http://simplename.tk/firstbuyer/

Please note that it looks like Watchuseek, but it isn't our website! This fake website was set up to retrieve your username and password.

DO NOT enter any details and always make sure what the origin of an email is. Watchuseek only sends out emails through the forum via [email protected].


----------



## DocJekl

So, all this phishing and advertising has lead to to the main page of the Omega section looking like this - a full screen of adverts and warnings before you even see the list of the first posts to read. Sad.


----------



## HoOn

Wow! Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## dman3u4i

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## StufflerMike

dman3u4i said:


> Thanks for the warning!


Thanks for reviving a 5 yrs old thread.


----------



## ptawee69

Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJMED

Thanks for the heads up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelandry

Appreciate going the extra mile to keep the forum safe!


----------



## Pulaski

GaryF said:


> Please note that someone is sending a notification of a PM you (supposedly) have received. The email is sent through a fake email address: and the link provided leads you to a fake website: http://simplename.tk/firstbuyer/
> 
> Please note that it looks like Watchuseek, but it isn't our website! This fake website was set up to retrieve your username and password.
> 
> DO NOT enter any details and always make sure what the origin of an email is. Watchuseek only sends out emails through the forum via [email protected].


I think a got one of these a hile ago thanks for the heads up.


----------



## onecoolkat

Wow thanks for the warning and stay safe out there from these scumbags


----------



## poweredbyjae

Thx for the warning


----------

